# snow pics



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

her are some shots of fridays snow


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

wheres the light tower in the first pic of the dodge?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

columbiaplower;525251 said:


> wheres the light tower in the first pic of the dodge?


thats a good question,,.,,it almost looks like a diff. plow cuz the one has a flap and the one dont.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i installed the flap after the 2/12/08 event and I forgot to put the light tower on that night.


----------

